
Would you let your kid use the product your company makes? - nontechdude1
I&#x27;m curious, after watching a former FB creator saying he wouldn&#x27;t let his kids use social media. How many other people here share this view? No need to share which company you work for, obviously.
======
lhorie
Yes (I work for Uber)

